# Fold Up Step Stool



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I ran across this on Youtube and thought it would be a fun project. In the video the guy doesn't give all the measurements, so I have included a pic with all the measurements for the pieces. I used some scrap pieces of oak. You can use anything you may have laying around. The video, to see how the stool is assembled, is HERE.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really came out really nice George great job.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am posting pics, we have 3 , one oak, one cherry, one walnut. These were built for us by our Amish friends in Ohio. There are some suttle but significant differences from the one posted, I think most will seem it right off. Besides screws notice the dowels. 

The do not protrude through the legs. We have had these for these for nearly 20 years


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi George,

Great post, I have put this one on my short list of things I want to make. I love how compact it is and would be just right for my shop for those places just a little out of reach.

Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow George your version is better then the Amish you didn't screw anything.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice design, George. When assembled it looks mighty sturdy too...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel that I was out of line with my post re the Amish made stools. I have therefore sent the following apology to George but feel that it should be properly presented to the forum, where I have made many friends and wish not to disparage anyone now or in the future:


"I sure hope I didn’t come across in anyway putting down your build, if I did I want to immediately go on the forum and apologize, that was not my intent. I only wanted to share another way to build them. I guess I was so surprised to see another one that I may have allowed my enthusiasm to cloud me judgment and perhaps seemingly disparage your fine work. Please accept my apology and forgive my short sightedness.

You’re Friend

Jerry"


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you, Jerry. But there is no call for an apology. Your post did not bother me in the least.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Scale it up and you have a matching, folding table.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have thought of that very thing. the top portion could be made larger also.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, what a great job you've made of a first class design, that is one project that I will definitely make, one of these days.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could take credit for this, but as I said it came from YouTube. It is a fun little project and would make a great gift for Christmas and a good way to use up some of the scrap wood just laying around in your way.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

This idea has been around for quite a while. Our son made a couple of these in wood shop in high school nearly 20 yrs ago. We still have them, and I've made dozens more over the years and given them away to our camping friends. 
And like said, it's a great way to use up some excess wood and scraps that accumulate over time. 
I think they are actually folding tables, at least that is how we have seen them used. I can't imagine anybody trying to stand on one; they just don't seem sturdy enough for that. Plus, it's a pretty high step!


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

I made one of these about 10 years ago for my ground blind for deer hunting heheh..


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

I make and sell from 25 to 50 of these every year at various craft shows and Farmers Markets. Everyone I sell I have stapled a piece of paper to it warning the buyer that these are made and designed as a camp stool for sitting on not for standing. Stand on one and shift your weight towards an edge and see how fast you'll tumble to the floor.

I originally got my plans from an old publication put out by the Boy Scouts of America. They say the same thing - they're not to stand on. I checked the posted drawings against the BSA drawings and the parts I make and they are all identical. It's a great project for reclaimed wood ie: pallets.

I'm not knocking the idea, and I'm not saying that you can't stand on them, I'm saying it's not a good idea to do so.

I don't mean to offend anyone or to knock someones idea, I just don't think they should be marketed as a step stool.

I'm sure someone will say they do it all the time. Well even though you have never cut your finger off on the table saw doesn't mean you can't.

Angus


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

My uncle made one of these a long time ago, and it would be neat to make one of my own. I need a shop stool because I currently use a plastic lawn chair in the garage, but it's in the way when not in use.



angus said:


> I make and sell from 25 to 50 of these every year at various craft shows and Farmers Markets. Everyone I sell I have stapled a piece of paper to it warning the buyer that these are made and designed as a camp stool for sitting on not for standing. Stand on one and shift your weight towards an edge and see how fast you'll tumble to the floor.
> 
> Angus


If you are selling these, then it would be a good idea to put a disclaimer on them to CYA (cover your a**).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to use a chaise lounge in the shop but found my snores woke me up! :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job George 

Looks like a great way to pinch off the extra pounds we all put on over the holidays .

============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Considering all the members who have made these stools, why have only George and myself posted details, it would be nice to SEE how others make these very clever stools.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

This plan was used for officer tables during the Civil War, might have been used durring the Revolutionary War too.
I have made several different "styles", stools, add a back and have a chair or make longer, wider and taller and have a table too.
I don't have any photos that I can find right now.
I got the plan from a friend of mine, he used palates that he ran through the planer to smoothe them up a little. He also made tables out of Cedar- those are PRETTY, but on the outside edge he left them uneven look real nice. I will get some photos of the Cedar table this spring and post them.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks to George for putting this one up. Being all of 5' 2" tall, stools of all shapes and sizes are of interest to me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I made this stool after George's thread for exactly the same reason, 5'2"!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What do you use these for? (6'4")


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After posting the above, I realised that I found this stool excellent for sitting on but not really suitable for standing on.
Mike, I suggest that you dig a trench around your bench, it'll prevent backache!


----------



## biloxi tom (Sep 10, 2012)

My scout troop made these back in the late 60's as small camp stools I made one for myself it was only like 9 or 10 inches tall i think. My dad grabbed it some time later as it was handy to grab at the moment for something he need a bit of lift to fix and was so impressed he kinda absconded with it and kept it with his tools in the basement. about 7 years ago i got to thinking of it and the sometime need for a portable workbench and i made 2 of different heights widths and lengths. 1 is like 22" deep and 35" wide and opens to just under 34" tall. closed it stand like 36" tall and is about 4" deep (i ripped some 2x10' down to 2" widths and the top was made of 2- 3/4 ply cut to 11"x35" and weighs like 25 lbs. i made the second one as the first one was too tall for me (5'8") to comfortably lug around (doesn't stop me from usin it though). it is like just over 18" deep (2 1x10's 30" long) 30" in length and opens to a 30 1/2" or so height. closed it is like 31 or 32 in tall and weighs about 20 lbs. I can sit on either one and I weigh in at over 235. comercial made ones (i think sears has one) 14" deeep and 39 wide for like $300! mine takes (for that size) 6 1/2 ft of pine 1x8, 6' of 1x4, 2- 8' 2x4's. less than 1-4' length of 1" pine dowel and 20-1 5/8" deck screws. want just wood assemble with screws then take them out one at a time drill 1/4" hole 1 1/2" deep and glue in 1/4" dowels as you go and add less than 3' of 1/4" to your material list. cost if no scrap available $20-$22 and 2-4 hours of your time. be careful the wife may see these and say you know with some sanding and a nice finish those could be nice inside the house so that 2-4 hours could easily become another 8-16 for a set of 4 + yours in the shop! lol hope you all enjoyed my idea (and many others i am sure) thanx biloxi tom "DO NOT have a good day, have a wild and wonderful one"


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Ingenious idea. Looks like a sturdy built.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Nice job George. Looks like something I should do for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------

